#ubuntu-youth 2012-12-03
<Nikonn> hi
<Nikonn> whats this all about?
#ubuntu-youth 2012-12-06
<epikvision> Anyone trying google code-in 2012?
#ubuntu-youth 2012-12-08
<vibhav> epikvision: me!
#ubuntu-youth 2013-12-05
<Juunas> Hey people! :)
<Juunas> Could somebody help me with one problem... I got this error when i'm booting to ubuntu:  usb 6-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22 . How I can get rid off this thing? :) (I'm using samsung's laptop)
#ubuntu-youth 2014-12-06
<TripleDigit1> i was told Ubuntu was not gangster anough
 * Mikaela wonders what did that mean
